# CB/Ham radio install



## tomlovesbacon (Jun 2, 2017)

I have been thinking about this quite a bit, I haven't used anything more than my handheld HAM radio, but maybe a headless radio with the guts int he drunk and the head in center console?

As for a CB I was looking at both of these and cannot decide, the hard part with the CB is there isn't a way to have a stealth antenna.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I added a CB that I got for $4 at a yard sale to my Cruze hatch . I fashioned a metal bracket that lets me hang it from the lip of the center cubby.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

After starting to use GMRS ill never go back to CB. Better quality, more range. Don't have to deal with the ham radio snobs.

A big problem is no one uses it, but I take that as a bonus more than anything.

You also need a license for it. Technically... I mean no one reallllly cares. And there is also a protocol you are suppose to follow, but again no one cares.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyCanuck said:


> Has anyone installed a CB or Ham radio in their 2016.5 or later Cruze? I'm curious as to whether or not I could install a 60watt Ham radio. Any ideas what the max Amp draw is allowed on the battery. Also looking for mounting location ideas. I'm pretty sure that there are knee airbags so that kind limits locations.... I'm good with electronics but not too familiar with car installs.
> 
> Thanks!



I would hazard a guess you might look into a second battery. Or you could look into gettin' the diesel battery at the least. The high end stereo guys should be able to point you to some second battery installs.


----------

